# Which processor? AMD Athlon II Dual Core v Intel I3



## bella3496 (Mar 9, 2008)

AMD Athlon II Dual Core P320processor 2x2.10GHz - just wanting to understand how this will perform in a laptop versus the intel i3. have been looking at laptops and based on get what you pay for the AMD is considerably cheaper but not too into how these perform in comparison.
All information much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## AceInTheHole (Jan 11, 2011)

I think first of all it depends on exactly what you are going to be using the computer for.

I primarily use mine for surfing and then just using a cpl. of video editing programs.

I have had my computer for 2 years and it has an AMD Turion Dual Core and it has been plenty fast for anything I have come across...

However, if you are a big PC gamer or are going to be running a lot of programs at once, then it may be different. In that case though, you would also want to make sure you have an upgraded video card and plenty of Ram to boot.

I am sure there are others on here that can be more specific, but if you are just looking to use it for general stuff, then I don't think you would ever "see" the difference except on paper.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

IMO Ace is right *if* you're choosing a CPU based on what you do. The problem I've found is that few people are able to predict what they might do in the future so they want the best CPU they can afford, as insurance. There are a lot of processors benchmarked at http://www.cpubenchmark.net/. I didn't check which list which processors were on so they might be on different lists, but each processor is posted with a benchmark score so even if they're on different lists you can still compare them.

And Ace is also right about the need to consider more than the processor. I've found that Vista & Windows 7 benefit from having a good graphics card even if you don't play games. These versions of Windows are much more graphically challenging than previous ones-so much so that I simply won't buy a PC without dedicated graphics any more.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

In a desktop I would say it doesn't matter, but in a laptop, the Intel cpu is always preferable to me as laptop hardware is always basically a year behind desktops, and the Amd cpu's in laptops to me just do not have the "punch" an Intl cpu has.


----------

